# What brand attachments fit a GT5K



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Just wondering what other brands are out there that will buckle up to a Craftman GT.

I know Craftsman
JB Jr
Bercomac

What about others such as agri-fab and other brands?

thanks
SnowMower


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Here are some other manufactures that make attachments for your tractor as well as other tractors.
1.Brinly-Hardy
2. Precision Products

Here is a web site you may want to check out www.yetmans.mb.ca/


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

what type of attachement you looking for snowmower?

sweepers? seeder? spreader? rollers? aerators? HD sells lots of stuff most made by brinley. they are pretty good quaity.. some better than others... 


what type of implements you want??


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

If you install a sleeve hitch, most mfrs. of sleeve hitch attachments will adapt. Sleeve hitch is to GT's what the 3PH is to CUT's.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

If you have a sleeve hitch, any sleeve hitch attachment will fit. Sears, agrifab, brinly, etc. Any tow behind will also work. Snow/dozer blade and snowblower are sears made by agrifab, but I don't think agrifab sells direct on these. The sears 8hp sleeve hitch tiller is ayp and as far as I know only sold at sears. Most of the other attachments can bought anywhere. Ebay is a good place to find heavy brinly moldboard plows, cultivators and disc harrows from thesixties and seventies.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

If you’re a red neck, it’s any brand of attachment that a neighbor 
leaves outside. Just remember to paint it fast and say you got it
on eBay.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *If you’re a red neck, it’s any brand of attachment that a neighbor
> leaves outside. Just remember to paint it fast and say you got it
> on eBay. *


HA HA HA:thumbsup:


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Thanks guys.

I discovered something very interesting at my local Sears yesterday.

There are only 2 models of GT5K available in Canada. 
48" - 25hp Briggs 6 speed
54" - 25hp Kohler automatic

It is funny, I check the list at craftsman.com or Sears.com and there are more GTs than you can shake a stick at.

Also, as it was explained to me, Sears Canada is NOT Sears US. I am able to order the sleeve hitch and box scraper/leveling blade. But, unless you knew they existed, you would never know to buy them. No signs, no "attachments" unless you ask the guy at the counter (who BTW does not know much about tractors). And, the snowblowers and blades available in Canada are Bercomac, not AYP. hmm.

Thanks for you help guys. I am leaning towards the 54" Kohler. I need the box scraper/ blade and really want a JBJr. Still waiting to hear back from them.

SnowMower


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

heres a pic of brinleys box scraper.. they sell at home depot and lowes..do you have them up there??


<img src=http://www.brinly.com/images/landscaping_tools/BoxScraper.jpg>



blade;

<img src=http://www.brinly.com/images/landscaping_tools/RearBlade.jpg>



heres a link to brinley.com

http://www.brinly.com/lawncaretips.htm


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Home Depot - yes - will check them out.
Lowes - no

the price for the craftsman units is pretty fair. But there isn't a whole lot of negotiating power with the big box stores. Hoping to get a 10% discount by signing up for a new Sears card, and hopefully pulling some of the upcoming sales pricing in early to get the best possible deal.

Anyone have good contact info for the Johnny Bucket Jr.? I have some concerns about getting it across the border - gawd bless free trade. 

SnowMower


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Simple John,
In Texas, NOBODY stocks the Brinly Grader Blade. Lowes and Home Depot(some of them) stock the box scraper.....big difference.
I was bragging about Home Depot, because they were quick to order a blade for me, and promised it in 5 working days(UPS). It was 5 days late, the box was opened, and it was missing the lever and the shear pin. I complained to the manager, he assigned someone to take care of me, who ordered the missing parts and promissed they would be delivered to my place in 2 days. I waited 5 days, no show, and I'm taking the thing back. I really need this grader blade, but I don't know how to get one quick.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

you are right willie.. brinleys web site says its sold by meijer?? ive never heard of them...

http://www.meijer.com/


I know HD sells most of the other brinley stuff.. sorry for the misinfo..


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *you are right willie.. brinleys web site says its sold by meijer?? ive never heard of them...
> 
> http://www.meijer.com/
> ...


That would be Meijer Thrifty Acres...that's another large chain, very popular in Michigan because they're based out of Grand Rapids...I do believe they are in other states...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Willie....You could probably buy that scraper through Northern Equipment via mail order faster than your local outlets.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Well, I did it.

Just came back from Sears at lunch. Picked up the GT5K with 54" deck and automatic.

Unfortunately, none of the people who could work me any kind of deal were on hand. However, everything I am buying is on sale in one form or another. Trying to sweet talk the manager to get free delivery ... like pulling teeth. Still working that angle.

So, today, I have new baby.

Thanks guys. I wouldn't have even dreamed of trying something like this without knowledge shared on this site.

Wish me luck
SnowMower.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats snowmower you will enjoy it and keep us posted on how well it works for you.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Sounds like you thought it out pretty well. I am sure you will use it in good health!!!!!! Congrats!:cheers:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

snowmower…

Congratulations on getting your new tractor.
I’m sure you too will find it to be a lot of tractor for the money.
Have fun.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

congrats SM on the new ride...

SJ


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats snowmower.....you'll love the GT5000:thumbsup:


----------

